# Unwanted Acceleration



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

My quad accelerates when I turn right...and it's not just a slight increase. 

We're going to look at it tonight so I'm wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction of what to look for. I assuming a cable or something is getting pulled, but....:dunno:

FYI - 2003 Arctic Cat 500

Any helpful input would be appreciated. 
Things like "serves you right for not buying Kawasaki"...not so helpful.

Thanks
D


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> My quad accelerates when I turn right...and it's not just a slight increase.
> 
> We're going to look at it tonight so I'm wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction of what to look for. I assuming a cable or something is getting pulled, but....:dunno:
> 
> ...


that sounds exactly like the problem. also make sure the cable is lubed well.
you'll find it. these problems here are easy to find.

oh you wont get any of brand bashing crap here


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Hopefully it's that simple.

As for the brand bashing comment, nah of course not. Never seen it here.
*note to self* use inside voice next time :ziplip:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Big D said:


> As for the brand bashing comment, nah of course not. Never seen it here.
> *note to self* use inside voice next time :ziplip:


LOL :247111:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

like that avatar!! Great action shot!

I agree w/ the sticking cable thing, that would be my first guess.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks. You should see the one with the snowmobile! I'm new at this whole off-road thing. I went over a jump pretty fast, scared myself and let off the accelerator. Well you probably know what happened. Flipped over the front, legs in the air, broke the windshield, cracked the hood, bit my cheek. When I got back to the group they all said "oh, by the way you never slow down during a jump". It would have been nice if they told me that BEFORE.

As for the accelerator. I followed the line but couldn't see where it's being pulled. I was also thinking, while cutting the grass, that it would make more sense if it would accelerate when I turned to the left since the cable is on the right. I'll let Myron look for it. We've got to find it. He drove it off the trailer when loading it because of this problem. Oops


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> LOL :247111:


 

You rang??!!!!



HAHA!!!!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, found the problem. The cable WAS caught on something. Things are so much better. It doesn't speed up on it's own AND I now have brakes (that I changed myself, I must add). Not a big deal for you guys, but I'm pretty darn proud.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I know some guys that changing the brakes would be a challenge.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Good job Big D


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------

